# trouble finding a bhm-related story



## EvaDestruction (May 12, 2006)

it was one i read years back. something dealing with this guy who takes this drug as an experiment for someone but it ends up being something that increases his appetite?

his girlfriend ends up encouraging it and she brings him over to her parents' to eat and stuff?


----------



## lizzy (May 14, 2006)

I don't remember that one. But, "Big Beautiful Dreamer" has a few good ones posted here. I also began posting one by a friend of mine. I just haven't gotten to the stuffing part...creates suspense. 

Take care.


----------



## zonker (May 16, 2006)

EvaDestruction said:


> it was one i read years back. something dealing with this guy who takes this drug as an experiment for someone but it ends up being something that increases his appetite?
> 
> his girlfriend ends up encouraging it and she brings him over to her parents' to eat and stuff?



Could it be "Side Effects" by KB on the original stories page? It is a three-parter, and seems to be about the topics you describe....


----------

